# Karpfen u. Black Bass auf Gran Canaria



## Fishbuster (6. Oktober 2003)

Hier der Insider-Tip für den Winter: Sportfischen mit Fanggarantie auf Gran Canaria!!!:g 
Wer Lust hat einen kleinen Angelurlaub mit Zielfisch Karpfen u. Schwarzbarsche einzulegen, wäre hier richtig. Es werden täglich mehrere Karpfen mit Gewichten von 15 bis 40 Pfund gefangen und mehr!
Es werden täglich viele Black Bass gefangen mit bis zu 2 Pfund und mehr!
Dazu eine traumschöne Landschaft mit grossen Canyons indem die Stauseen eingebetet sind. Es werden geführte Angel-Touren angeboten mit Unterbringung in Komfort App. in bester Urlaubslage. Und alles nicht zum Abzockerpreis.:z 
Preise: Tagestour ca. 8-9 Std. davon min. 6 Std. Fischen für 100 Euro pro Pers. mit all inclusiv. Unterbringung in den wirklich sehr guten App. mit Pool, TV, spitzen Lage für 60 Euro/ 2 Pers. und 80 Euro/ 3 Pers. ohne Verpflg.  Eigene Anreise nach Gran Canaria. Petri Heil


----------



## Fishbuster (13. Oktober 2003)

Die aktuelle Ausgabe der "Angelwoche" hat auch einen Bericht über dieses Fischen dort herausgegeben. Schöne Bilder sind zu sehen. Petri Heil


----------



## hecht24 (13. Oktober 2003)

hm black bass waere ja mal was.
karpfen fange ich auch so reichlich.
wird wohl irgendwie am privatgewaesser liegen wo ich so angeln darf.


----------



## Tierfreund (13. Oktober 2003)

Mensch - 6 Stunden Karpfenangeln für 100,- € - ist ja echt ein Schnäpchen!!!


----------



## Fishbuster (13. Oktober 2003)

Mit All Inclusiv ist folgende Leistung gemeint:
Transfer (hin/zurück) vom App. in  Puerto Rico-Gran Canaria zum Fischen an die tägl. verschiedenen Stauseen, Essen u. Trinken, Angelmaterial falls einer nicht mit Eigenem fischen will/kann.
Petri Heil


----------



## strawinski (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Karpfen u. Black Bass auf Gran Canaria*

sag mal, ich war dieser Tage an den Stauseen gewesen....da sind ja nur noch 5% wasser drin...was willste da noch fangen außer Blutegel? das muß doch schon seit Jahren leer sein nach dem Unkraut zu urteilen.


----------



## weserwaller (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Karpfen u. Black Bass auf Gran Canaria*



strawinski schrieb:


> sag mal, ich war dieser Tage an den Stauseen gewesen....da sind ja nur noch 5% wasser drin...was willste da noch fangen außer Blutegel? das muß doch schon seit Jahren leer sein nach dem Unkraut zu urteilen.



guck mal von wann der Fred ist und denk dran wir haben nun 2010 ...


----------



## strawinski (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Karpfen u. Black Bass auf Gran Canaria*

ja macht ja nix......hat sich da soviel verändert?


----------



## Fischhaker (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Karpfen u. Black Bass auf Gran Canaria*



Tierfreund schrieb:


> Mensch - 6 Stunden Karpfenangeln für 100,- € - ist ja echt ein Schnäpchen!!!


 

#rDenke genau so! 100 Euro? Boa, das haut mich um!#r


----------



## j4ni (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Karpfen u. Black Bass auf Gran Canaria*



strawinski schrieb:


> ja macht ja nix......hat sich da soviel verändert?



ja, das hier: 



strawinski schrieb:


> ....da sind ja nur noch 5% wasser drin...was willste da noch fangen außer Blutegel? das muß doch schon seit Jahren leer sein nach dem Unkraut zu urteilen.


----------

